

How not to do business: wakemate's missed opportunity - cullenking
http://cullenking.com/2010/6/16/how-not-to-do-business-wakemate-is-either-scamming-or-completely-clueless

======
zackham
I know lots of HNers ordered this. Has anyone received a unit? I'd be
interested in reading some more about it. I am still on the pre-order list
simply because I had forgotten about the product altogether since I have heard
so little recently.

